# Cool shades Santa



## oldbear (Sep 20, 2013)

My latest Santa I call him Cool shades Santa. Hope you enjoy.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/205385256/santa-claus-wood-carving-ooak-christmas?


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Old bear
I love your cool shades Santa, love the way he looks over the shades
Bruce


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow.. looks great.


----------

